# Plow extra called for 1-27-09



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
Lancaster, PA, January 27, 2009, 10:50 AM
Due to the impending snowstorm, which may dump as much as 20 scale feet on Central Pennsylvania this afternoon, the Millersvillanova Railroad has called a plow extra to duty. Said a company spokesman, "While we do not expect to move any freight over the next 24- 48 hours, the standing rule is 'the mainline must be cleared of snow and ice as soon as possible' ". 

"In the past," continued spokesman. "We have had months of inactivity due to heavy snowfall combined with ice, resulting in near crippling of our customers. The brewery continues to make beer, but with no where to ship it, the workers end up drinking all the profits. Then, when we are able to make shipments, there is no beer to ship. It is a viscous cycle that we would like to nip in the bud. Last year, a plow train was stranded in the ice due. We're not taking any chances this year. Our newly acquired Mallet locomotive is twice as powerful as any of our other locomotives." 


Indeed, it is a sight to see. On the ready track stands Mallet 3177 with snowplow, caboose and track cleaning car. The Mallet replaces the veteran "_Jerome"_, the RS-3 diesel for today's plowing operations.


A call for flurries last Monday resulted in nearly two feet of snow being dumped on the line. The veteran _Jerome_ was able to fight the drifts with frequent blitz's of the line. "There's just no stopping him," said his engineer. Management is not taking any chances today, however. Not when the brewery's busiest day is approaching (Super Bowl Sunday). 


Photos of the train will be available soon.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

We're supposed to get copious amounts of freezing rain here. The General Superintendent has annulled all movements after 6PM this date to avoid bringing the overhead down due to excessive arcing.


----------



## Bob Pero (Jan 13, 2008)

I guess you don't want to hear about us running around in T-Shirts and shorts today!!! Ahhhh Florida


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bob,

I don't mind, I was running the snow plow train from the warmth and comfort of my living room chair!! Seriously! 

OK, plow ops have been called off for the night. The forecast is a change over from snow to rain/ice in the wee hours, and frankly, I won't be up to make sure the train is still on the track, etc.. Pushing the meager drifts was like hitting a fly with a sledgehammer. A little bit of overkill.. I did get some pictures, which I will load over on the aristo board if anyone is interested.


Mark


----------

